# Best Rom for Ntelos carrier that is fully functional?



## aaronlawyer (Sep 21, 2012)

As the title states I'm looking for a Rom the Ntelos carrier that is fully functional?

(My carrier is Ntelos(USA), the phone is samsung sch-i500)

I'm a complete novice at this, this being only the second phone i've ever installed a custom rom on, so I apologize for my ignorance if the answer is obvious and I have failed to understand it.

I'm just looking for a rom that is 100% compatible with ntelos including MMS.

I used this rom: CryanogenMod version 10-20120919-Nightly-ntelos.showcasemtd<<and I really liked it but I have not been able to get the mms to work, everything else works good but I can't seem to send images on mms which I use on a daily basis for work. To resolve this issue I found what I assume is the working APN info for Ntelos >> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30778-cm10-discussionsupport/page__st__400

I manually edited the apns-conf.xml with the above info, with no improvement and copied a build.prop that was supposed to be for my carrier and similar, with the issue not being resolved.

Can anyone point me to a rom a good rom (similar to the one above) that works even with MMS images over text? And/or explain to me like i'm a complete moron how to get MMS to work on Ntelos with the above rom?

Thanks in advance, any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

i would try that rom again, but after you flash it try adding your ntelos apn manually. just open your voice dialer, say "open apns" and add it. make sure to save it and select the apn (blue dot should be highlighted).

i had to do that formy regional carrier (nextech), which is similar tontelos. after i addedmy apn it sticks with each update.

let me know if you need the ntelos apn info.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

i meant to add you can just use the nightlies that are autoported by ReidandKat found here.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33342-romport-cm10-nightly-mesmerizeshowcase/


----------



## aaronlawyer (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey thanks so much fore the feedback. That's what I tried, adding the apn info manually with no luck still. I just got the most recent nightly for ntelos, i'm about to reflash to that and then manually update the apn info...hopefully that will get it working.


----------



## JWnSC (Jul 20, 2011)

Reflash rom, download apn shortcut, open, press on the circle to the right so it's colored, only edit the apns mmsc url for ntelos and delete the mms port and proxie address, save and reboot.

You can check to see if it's working by sending yourself a pic.

If that still don't work..Try this http://db.tt/9rGZa338 flash from recovery. It's an inverted mms.apk.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## cavey (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello, I'm also on Ntelos, and I know someone who wants to sell me their Facinate phone. Did anyone ever get the mms/picture messaging to work on Ntelos with this phone?


----------



## xxxntwv (Dec 5, 2012)

Ive got mms to work but the pics I receive are really small,and I guess nobody knows how to fix it.


----------

